# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure > [SOLVED] Logitech Rumblepad 2 with pSX emulator

## knivessout

Hey I did some searching and I don't think this was asked already, but does anyone know if the USB Logitech Rumblepad 2 (cordless) works in Ubuntu with pSX v1.13? Were there major issues setting it up if it did work? And if not, which controller would you recommend?

Thank you!

----------


## knivessout

I know this thread is 2 weeks old but if anyone was curious I'd thought I'd answer this. I bought the controller (received it as a gift actually) and it works perfectly in pSX v 1.13 under ubuntu 9.04. All features worked including analog sticks and rumbling/vibration.

----------


## gvoima

Good to know!  :Smile: 
I was looking for good gamepad that is wireless and all of my logitech products that I owned, worked great. So now I can go ahead and buy this, knowing that it works ^^

A couple of questions though; did you just plug it in and all the needed modules were loaded? No installation or wrapper drivers needed?
And I presume you had time to play with it a lot, so how long does the batteries last?  :Smile: 

And if you're on a 32bit system, could you try if it works in zsnes (in the repositories). Just run the program and in Config -> input try to map some buttons, if it recognizes it straight away?

I know it's a lot to ask, but I hope you have time to answer  :Smile: 

Thanks

[EDIT]
Ok I found out what modules it needs to load for it to work, and the kernel should have these automaticly loaded by default.
So that leaves only battery life and zsnes, but I guess zsnes works also..
[/EDIT]

----------


## DiWO

Well i have problem with pSX and PS2 usb dualshock controller. No vibration whatsoever and i've set it to dualshock in pSX configuration.

Help?

----------

